# how to put two images on one pic



## jennifer06

Hi ! 
I think I have visited every forum I possibly could on the web and now I found this site which looks pretty good .
I am hoping someone out there can help me out ....I have this pic that I DID NOT do but I  love it and I want to be able to do something like it so I need to know how this pic was done ...the best way that I can describe it is this 
there is a couple sitting beside the water ( beach ) and then in the same pic you seee the same couple walking along the beach ...
I would appreciate anyone who could help me ( Kinda getting Frustrated with it) I have photoshop 7 and I would appreciate baby step instructions 
thanks everyone 
Jen


----------



## vonnagy

hey ya jen,

welcome the board!

There are several different ways that you do this, but I use an older version of photoshop (v. 5.5- yeah, i'm old fart i know). It would definately help to see the photos you are thinking about and post them here.


*Here is the cheap and dirty way of doing it (for photoshop that is!)*
1. open up photoshop

2. open up couple on bench

3. open up couple walking

4. view them so you can see both of the images at the same time:
window -> tile

5. get the move tool

6. holding down the shift key on your computer drag and drop the couple walking photo untop of the couple bench photo.

7. Go back the couple bench photo and maximize it. you should see that
layer 1 = image 1 couple on bench
layer 2 = image 2 couple walking

8. fade the opacity from anywhere between 5% to 95% of layer 2 couple walking

9 use the eraser tool and make sure that options of this tool are
   a. eraser brush is airbrush
   b. set the pressure to about 20%
   c. erase everything from layer 2 you don't want

I am sure there are others ways that are much quicker, but thats the way I would do this. Hopefully you'll get other responses on how to do this


----------



## jennifer06

Mark 
I can't thank you enough for leaving a step by step ...I am going to try it out tonight ...I have left tons of messages on Photoshops forum and nobody really wants to tell me ...it's as if they want me to learn as they all did ....I am so glad you  are willing to help 
i'll let you know how I make out !! 
Jen


----------



## jennifer06

Mark 
on step 7 
when I look at the layers ..layer 1 looks like a white square in the preview 
should it ?

step 9 
Do I click on the pen with the string at the top of the tool bar  and ENABLE the air brush capabilities? 
Is it the Opacity at 20% you want me to do ? 
and what about the flow rate??? 
I don't really see anything when I erase ...should i ?

I tried your steps on a couple of pics I had and I love what it did in the one ....I can't seem to find the original message i left on here ...i would like to show you in a pic exactly what I want to do ....let me know what you think about that 
Jen 
THANK YOU AGAIN !


----------



## vonnagy

hi jen, glad i could help out.

Unfortunately, I have a older version of photoshop so I think my instructions will be a little off from what you need. 

Step: 7 
I am not sure about this, in v.5.5 it shows a thumbnail of the layer. if you you go to file->preferences i think you can change the display of certain things and you might be able to see how you can add a  thumbnail of the layer there.

Step: 9 
In v5.5 the you can change the strength of the eraser by changine pressure, maybe they changed the wording to opacity in v7.0.
If you don't see anything that you should erase, then don't  If you are trying to blend 2 very dissimilar pics the erasing bit helps. I am not sure what the flow rate is either  :scratch: 

Good luck with it all


----------



## orion

Personally this is what I do to create a multiple exposure effect on my photos using PS7.

Assuming you are working with the original pictures and not a PSD file:

1. Open both pictures, we'll call em A and B for now
2. Ctrl-click the layer on A with the picture
3. Copy and paste it onto B
4. This creates a second layer on B. Select the second layer
5. Select the eraser. Change the type to airbrush. Do any setting you want really with the eraser. Now erase everything except what you want to keep on the picture you see so far. As you erase the first image should be revealed. This is good for making sure you get what you want.
5. Click the Opacity arrow next to the percentages in the Layer window
6. Play around with the slider until you find something that looks good
7. Change the layer mode in the layer window. Usually I prefer screen but many times you do not even need this extra step.
8. Move what remains of A around to the position you want.

Hope that helped!


----------



## jennifer06

Mark 
I tried your steps and it worked out very well ! 
I like how I received the step by step from people in here I have yet to find another forum as helpful as this one ! THanks Guys 
jen


----------

